
The land with no face masks - ColanR
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8583925/The-land-no-face-masks-Hollands-scientists-say-theres-no-solid-evidence-coverings-work.html
======
ColanR
Not the best source, but seemed interesting and worth a discussion.

